# More porn root... this time in vitro.



## eteson (Jan 14, 2014)

My contribution to the porn plant theme started by papheteer

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30917

I can spend hours in the growing room. My wife does not understand why... :evil:


----------



## NYEric (Jan 14, 2014)

What have you got there?


----------



## John M (Jan 14, 2014)

I understand why. Seeing those healthy seedlings and the beautiful root growth is VERY rewarding!


----------



## fibre (Jan 14, 2014)

John M said:


> I understand why. Seeing those healthy seedlings and the beautiful root growth is VERY rewarding!



Absolutely :clap:


----------



## eteson (Jan 14, 2014)

NYEric said:


> What have you got there?


Eric Young
Petite Queillette
green hornet
andreettae x pearcei


----------



## Migrant13 (Jan 14, 2014)

Those babies are really taking off. Wish you were my neighbor!!!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Jan 14, 2014)

Migrant13 said:


> Those babies are really taking off. Wish you were my neighbor!!!




I want beautiful, healthy, phrag flask babies!!

Sent from my BlackBerry Bold 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Jan 14, 2014)

eteson said:


> andreettae x pearcei


Sweet!! Remember us at unflasking time!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 14, 2014)

Looking very good.


----------



## abax (Jan 14, 2014)

Ah well, you always have us to join in your happiness. Gorgeous little
flasklings you have there.


----------



## raymond (Jan 15, 2014)

really very good root growth and plants, we can know what is the medium you use and what Ph


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Jan 16, 2014)

I do understand very well your passion and contemplation! 
Very nice and healthy seedling... Always a nice reward! 
Congratulations!


----------



## eteson (Jan 16, 2014)

Thanks for your comments 



raymond said:


> really very good root growth and plants, we can know what is the medium you use and what Ph



It is P688 at 1/2 the pH about 5.5 for most phrags. I am goin to try western media for Paphs.


----------

